# Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da wir hier unendlich viele kleine Seen haben, die vom Ufer ziemlich unzugänglich sind, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Schlauchboot.

Anforderungen: 
- Für 1 Person zum Spinnfischen
                     - leicht, schnell aufzupumpen
                     - robust
                     - preiswert

Gibts sowas?


----------



## basslawine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin,

ist zwar nicht soooo klein, dafür aber wirklich robust und kein PVC-Gelumpe.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-Mod...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3a670e78b3

Ich besizte es selber und wir sind damit schon auf der Elbe in Dresden oder den Kanälen im Hamburger Hafen  (natürlich weit weg vom Hauptstrom oder der Berufsschifffahrt) unterwegs gewesen.

Wenn es noch einen Holzboden hätte, wäre es perfekt. Kann man sich aber relativ einfach aus Sperrholz basteln.

Mit doppelhubpumpe ist das ding in 10 Minuten einsatzbereit, mit der mitgelieferten drauflatschpumpe dauerts dann eher 20 Minuten.

Gruss Marco


----------



## flor61 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Klein, günstig, schnell,

da nutze ich ein Badeschlauchboot für wenig Geld. Auf- und Abbauzeit fällt kaum ins Gewicht, und Du sprachst ja von kleinen Teichen. Es ist zwar nicht Hakenfest, ich mußte auch schon flicken, aber es erfüllt für den schnellen Einsatz seinen Zweck.
Eins ist klar, es ist nicht für den Einsatz auf großen Gewässern und Flüssen geeignet, aber für den kleinen See unschlagbar.

Petri


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hmm...Ein Badeboot geht zwar, aber ganz das wahre ist es nicht. 

Also es sollte eine Klasse über Badebooten liegen, braucht aber keine Profiware zu sein.


----------



## flor61 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Wie ich sprach,

klein, günstig, schnell.

Ich habe es sogar für Kurzeinsätze genutzt. Zu Hause los, aufpumpen, auf´s Wasser, Fisch fangen, an´s Ufer, zusammenbauen, nach Hause. Alles in 2h.
Wenn Deine Vorstellungen anders sind, dann scheidet diese Variante natürlich aus. Aber ich habe bei uns in der Gegend sogar schon Welsangler mit dem gleichen Modell gesehen. Zum Ausbringen der Köder o.k., aber zum Drillen?, ich weiß nicht.


Petri


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Kannst mal einen Link einstellen zu dem Boot, das Du benutzt? Ich hatte mal ein relativ großes Badeboot, nur leider hat das ewig gedauert, um es aufzupumpen, es war in sich unstabil und überhaupt eigentlich zu groß und zu wabblig.


----------



## Gemini (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin Vermesser, wieso eigentlich kein Bellyboot? 
Passt doch eigentlich perfekt zu deinem Anforderungsprofil.
Wathose hast du bestimmt und nutzen könntest du das dann 
auch an der Küste.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ein Belly ginge auch, allerdings bin ich auch im Herbst und Winter unterwegs und da rockt ein Belly eher weniger.

Außerdem würde ich es eventuell auch mal zum Ansitzen auf Aal nutzen wollen mit zwei kurzen Posenruten, und damit fällt ein Belly wohl eher flach. 

Die Überlegung hatte ich aber auch schon.


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin,

wie sieht das denn mit einem kleinen Kajak aus?
Das wäre so mein Favorit.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Kleines Kajak? Ein Link mal bitte, ich kenn mich im Bootsbereich überhaupt nicht aus. Wie teuer wird sowas?


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Linken- bin ich zu blöde.
Schau mal bei den Mefo- Junkies.
Da sind einige unterwegs.
Das geht so neu bei 350 los.
Hat man auch an der Ostsee gute Karten mit.


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Habe dieses eine Nummer größer, preislich noch human und in den drei Jahren die ich es nutze, bin ich wirklich voll zufrieden.

http://www.alpuna.de/product_info.php?cPath=85_75&products_id=301


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Das von Brikz83 sieht schon sehr gut aus. Gehts noch etwas preiswerter, dann bin ich voll zufrieden. Ein Traum wäre sowas hier:http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...hboote/proline-commando-boat-160xs/detail.jsf

Leider weit über dem Budget. Mehr als 150 Euro sollte das eher nicht kosten. So oft nutz ich es nicht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Dann musste dich - wie schon von Basslawine verlinkt - nach nem Gebrauchten umschauen. Neu bekommst für 150€ nix was Sinn machen würde.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Sind diese Fishhunter-Boote brauchbar? Die sieht man ja häufig.
Ich meine sowas hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...vylor-fishhunter-hf-210-und-hf-250/detail.jsf


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angel-Schlauchbo...35?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35b306b583

oder das hier sollte mit 95 inkl.versand in dein budget passen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelboot-Schlau...552617662?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item43a6491abe

oder gib 200 aus und du kannst es bei askari im set kaufen mit emotor akku etc.


----------



## ak.checker (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

@Vermesser

Vor der Frage stand ich auch vor ca.3 Jahren.
Ein Badebootschlauchboot oder was vernünftiges und stabiles das man in Kombi bekommt und gut motorisierbar ist . 
Das ist ein Schlauchboot!!
http://bootszentrum.de/schlauchboote/maxxon-aluminium-boden/maxxon-360-alu/

Es ist ein Maxxon geworden das neu 1500€ Kostet und ordentlich verarbeitet und 20 Ps verträgt.
Hab das damals für 500,- geschossen neuwertig.
Damit will ich dir nur sagen KAUF DIR WAS GESCHEITES!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sonst kaufste 2 mal

Ps: Diese Ebay dinger sind nur zum Planschen da ,jedoch zum
     Angeln völlig ungeeignet!


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich möchte ja was vernünftiges. Aber es muss alleine vernünftig handelbar sein, also nicht zu schwer. Die Grenze würde ich bei 10 kg, vielleicht auch 20 ansetzen. Das muss sich ein Stück tragen lassen und handlich sind die Dinger ja nicht grade. Ein Boot mit 66 kg fällt definitiv flach. Trailern ist an den meisten Seen nicht möglich.

Motor brauch ich nicht, ist meist eh nicht erlaubt und auch nicht nötig.

Diese Fishhunter-Boote...sind die brauchbar?


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

bei wenig budget solltest du zuerst ne schwimmweste kaufen ;-)
auch wenn schlauchboote langsamer sinken als ihre schwestern und brüder aus plastik. was hälst du von einen bellyboot?


----------



## ak.checker (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

@Vermesser 

Auf welchen Seen möchtest du nochmal damit Fahren?|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich schrieb schonmal, daß ein Belly auch in die engere Wahl kommt.

Allerdings hab ich da zwei Gründe, warum ich das eher weniger möchte: Ich möchte es auch im Herbst und Winter nutzen und ich möchte vielleicht auch gelegentlich mit zwei kurzen Posenruten auf Aal ansitzen. Beides ist vom Belly eher schwer.


----------



## DerHenne (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Lasst bloß die Finger von den Fishhunterbooten, die werden jetzt irgenwie überall angeboten, sind aber der reinste Müll!!! #q

Das Material ist sowas von dünn, gerade wenn es warm ist ist es mega empfindlich. Wenn es kalt ist, hat man angst das das Material brechen könnte so hart ist. Mit angeln hat dieses Boot, das es in versch. Größen gibt, absolut nichts zu tun!!!!  |krach:

Dann lieber nen hunderter mehr ausgeben!  #6


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*



DerHenne schrieb:


> Lasst bloß die Finger von den Fishhunterbooten, die werden jetzt irgenwie überall angeboten, sind aber der reinste Müll!!! #q
> 
> Das Material ist sowas von dünn, gerade wenn es warm ist ist es mega empfindlich. Wenn es kalt ist, hat man angst das das Material brechen könnte so hart ist. Mit angeln hat dieses Boot, das es in versch. Größen gibt, absolut nichts zu tun!!!! |krach:
> 
> Dann lieber nen hunderter mehr ausgeben! #6


 
nana so schlimm kann es nicht sein immerhin trägt dieses boot ein staatlichesprüsiegel. und den hinweiß das kinder unter 3 jahren dieses boot verschlucken können.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Das sieht gemütlich aus, falls man auch mal ansitzen will: http://www.amazon.de/Intex-68318-Schlauchboot-Set-Excursion-241/dp/B00177H0A8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308649798&sr=1-3-spell

Aber taugt es auch was?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

einmal ein wenig geld für ein vernunftiges schlauchboot investiert und du wirst jede menge spass damit haben!
spar lieber 500€ zusammen und ersteiger dir bei ebay eins mit 3,40-3,80m.du hast damit keine folgekosten,kannst es zusammenlegen in den keller oder in die garage!
wenn du in den angelurlaub an nen (grossen) see fährst kannst du es mitnehmen und musst dir keins leihen!
schön mit aluboden oder holzboden!
den unterschied ist enorm!das schlauchboot schwankt überhaupt nicht.in meinem (5,10m) können wir uns zu 3 auf eine seite stellen und es kommt nur sehr wenig neigung auf!versuch das mal mit nem anderen boot dieser grösse!
habe ein promarine von ebay,gutes preis- leistungsverhältnis!
fahre damit auf dem rhein,schaffe mit nem 20ps motor über 40kmh,das ist enorm!!mit nem rhino vx54 schaffen wir zu zweit ohne gegenwind auf nem see 8kmh!das ist sehr gut!
wenn du dir ein ein badeboot kaufst,hast du keinen spiegel und kannst keinen motor anbringen,oder rutenhalter zum schleppen!
und die anforderungen kommen mit der zeit.
wenn ich in den urlaub fahre kostete ein leihboot dort zwischen 40-69€ am tag,da hst man das boot schnell raus!
gebraucht kommst du auch unter 500€ weg!
schwing dich mal bei gelegenheit auf eins drauf,und schau es dir an!

ist nur ne anregung,denk drüber nach!


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Natürlich ist ein "richtiges" Schlauchboot was ganz anderes. Aber ich möchte mit dem Boot auf kleine Waldseen, wo man das Boot auch mal 200 m TRAGEN muss. Allein. Wir reden hier von Wildnis. Nix mit Trailer. Motor meist weder erlaubt noch notwendig. Natürlich sind die vorgeschlagenen Boote besser, passen aber nicht auf die gesetzten Forderungen und Bedingungen.


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

hätte das noch als alternativangebhttp://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-Kinder-Fisch-Kinderschlauchboot-Neu-OVP-/350467220315?pt=DE_Baby_Kind_Spielzeug_Outdoor_Spielzeug&hash=item519979635bot ist auch sehr günstig nur der versand.

dann die noch dazu und los gehts http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinder-Schwimmfl...ielzeug_Outdoor_Spielzeug&hash=item414f5e91c9#h


----------



## omnimc (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

eben habe ich den link falsch gepostet hier ist er nochmal
http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-Kin...ielzeug_Outdoor_Spielzeug&hash=item519979635b


----------



## volkerm (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Alles Spielzeug!

Nimm ein leichtes Kajak, und gut.

Wiegt was um 15-20 kg, ohne Bandscheibenschaden machbar.

Und das hält.


----------



## Bobster (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

...brauchst Du noch jemand zum rudern ? 

Selbst der ALDI hatte letzte Woche eins für 50 €uronen ....


----------



## Gemini (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Bei deinem gesteckten Preisrahmen wirst du Abstriche machen 
müssen und mit einem Bellyboot sicher noch am ehesten hin-
kommen. Die sind fürs Angeln gemacht, handlich und Wathose 
hast du ja schon denke ich.

In den geposteten Spielzeugbooten würde ich z.B. keinen Angeltag 
auf einem See verbringen geschweige denn im Winter drin ansitzen wollen...  

Ein schönes SOT, was mir auch gefallen würde, trägst du auch 
eher ungern 200m durch die Walachei, selbst wenn es "nur" 
20kg Gewicht hätte.


----------



## ak.checker (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hab noch n Aldiboot im Keller....das kannste 
haben 
Ist mit sicherheit beeser wie der *"Fischhunter"*|kopfkrat#y


----------



## basslawine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

das oben verlinkte Ufimka22 ist wahrscheinlich annähernd neu und ist eigentlich in westeuropa gar nicht zu kaufen.

Ich hatte mich damals mal schlaugemacht und es wurde allerhöchstens in Lettland oder noch weiter ostwärts angeboten für ca. 300€.

Letztendlich habe ich meins dann neu (noch eingepudert|kopfkrat) in der Bucht erworben und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es auch aus Krefeld kam (allerdings war das Deutsch damals noch besser). Und ab und zu hat der dann noch mal diese Boote angeboten, ich weiss allerdings nicht ob es wirklich der gleiche Anbieter wie jetzt ist.

Da muss jemand hocken, dessen Verwandte/Bekannte Ihm regelmässig fabrikneue Schlauchboote aus Russland mitbringen, die er dann hier verscherbelt.

Aber nochmal, im gegensatz zu dem Intex boot ist das Russending richtig stabil, Das Material ist gummierter Baumwollstoff (wie bei den alten Luftmatratzen) und richtig zäh. Wenn man nicht bereit ist, das entsprechende Geld für "richtige" Schlauchboote aus Hypalon-(oder wie das Zeug heisst)Bootshaut auszugeben, dann ist ein Ufimka jedweder PVC-Möhre vorzuzziehen, da es kein Badespielzeug für den gelegentlichen Ausflug zum Wannsee sondern preisgünstiges Arbeitsgerät für sibirische Fischer und sonstige Outdooreumel ist.

grad gesehen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO2Jh4ikuEs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_g-oAx4aP4&feature=related


gruss Marco


----------



## NickAdams (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich habe das Fisher 255 von Frais Boote. Da kann man auch drin stehen, da es Lattenboden hat. Das Modell Floh von Missioncraft soll auch nicht schlecht sein, es hat sogar Überdruckventile.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lorenz (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das sieht gemütlich aus, falls man auch mal ansitzen will: http://www.amazon.de/Intex-68318-Schlauchboot-Set-Excursion-241/dp/B00177H0A8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308649798&sr=1-3-spell
> 
> *Aber taugt es auch was?*



*Guck mal unter welcher Kategorie Amazon das führt* 





Das 2m Allroundmarine Jolly hab ich mal gebraucht,aber nur ein paar mal benutzt für 350 gesehen, Da hast du dann auch nen anständigen Spiegel dran...und lattenboden statt schwabbelboden! Bei nem stärkeren Nutzungsgrad oder nem höheren Alter täts das oder was ähnliches sicher auch für (knapp) unter 300 geben. Das Fisher 255 von frais hat doch auch nen Lattenboden? Das hat wohl auch nen sehr kleines Packmaß wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*



Lorenz schrieb:


> *Guck mal unter welcher Kategorie Amazon das führt*





Ja ja, ich seh es ein |supergri|supergri !


----------



## Brikz83 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

also das von mir gepostete ist für ein "Boot" glaube ich preislich die unterste Grenze. Ich denke alles unter 300 euronen wird dir keine freude machen....ich habe damals genauso mit mir gerungen aber du willst es ja auch nicht nur eine Angelsaison benutzen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

@Basslawine
Das wird er sein, schau mal da:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-modell-ufimka-22-russische-boot-!!/30061485

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-modell-ufimka-22-russische-boot-!!/30283557

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schlauchboot-Mod...104819?pt=DE_Sport_Wassersport_Rudern_Paddeln


@Vermesser
Also unterstes Limit ist definitiv das oben genannte.
Gute russische Wertarbeit.
Das solltest du mit den ~20kg gerade noch so gehandelt bekommen.
Würde zwar auch zu nem Boot mit Holz-/Aluboden raten, aber das passt definitiv nicht zu deinem Einsatzzweck (da das nicht mal schnell alleine zu transportieren ist).


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Was haltet Ihr von dem hier: http://www.mbfishing.de/contents/de/d90_schlauchboote-inflatable-boats.html


----------



## ak.checker (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

*@Vermesser*

Also, das Russische Boot macht n soliden Eindruck und wird den Badebooten deutlich überlegen sein ....
Wenn du nicht mehr ausgeben willst/kannst wäre das noch die erste Wahl :m


----------



## ansgar_8888 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin Moin, da ich mich auch schon seit längerem nach nem guten kleinen schlauchboot umschaue, würde mich interessieren was bei dir raus gekommen ist???

Hast du ein brauchbares gefunden??


----------



## appms (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Kann denen die dir ein Kajak empfehlen nur zustimmen. Ein Kumpel und ich wollten letztes jahr auch ein Schlauchboot zusammen kaufen, haben uns dann aber für 2 sit on top Kajaks entschieden. Du bist 

1. viel VIEL schneller unterwegs

2. hast mehr spaß beim fahren

3. kannst es auch zum sport machen benutzen

4. hast ein unkaputtbares boot das du auch noch nach 10 jahren fahren bzw mit minimalem verlust wieder verkaufen kannst.

wir haben uns für die hier entschieden, sind allerdings auch nicht gerade preiswert: 

http://www.arts-outdoors.de/Shop/pr...s/Wilderness-Tarpon-120-Sit-On-Top-Kajak.html

alternativ könntest du auch ein kleineres, billigere nehmen, zb sowas hier:

http://www.wandern-klettern-kanu.de/shop/katalog.asp?artikel=bic-bilbao

http://www.wandern-klettern-kanu.de/shop/katalog.asp?artikel=Sit-On-Top-Kajak

Grüße,

Julian


----------



## ansgar_8888 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ja wie du schon sagst, sind die Kajaks nicht grad preiswert. Mir geht es aber mehr um den Transport, so ein Schlauchboot passt mal eben auf die schnelle in den kofferraum und man kann es alleine zu wasser bringen. Das ist mir sehr wichtig, da ich meistens allein angeln gehe. 

Habe mittlerweile 3 Varianten in die engere auswahl genommen.

http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/de/ProLine-Commando-Boat-160XS_2357.html 

http://zeepter.de/Schlauchboote-180cm/Zeepter-Schlauchboot-180cm-Gr%C3%BCn-Lattenboden-Mod2011::76.html

http://zeepter.de/Schlauchboote-180cm/Zeepter-Schlauchboot-180cm-GrÃ¼n-Lattenboden-Mod2011::76.htmlhttp://www.mission-craft.de/20.html

Zum Spinnangeln, Anfüttern und Ruten ausbringen sollten solche Boote ausreichen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahren mit einem von den dreien gemacht, 

Gruß Ansgar


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*



ansgar_8888 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, da ich mich auch schon seit längerem nach nem guten kleinen schlauchboot umschaue, würde mich interessieren was bei dir raus gekommen ist???
> 
> Hast du ein brauchbares gefunden??



Noch nicht direkt...ich beobachte Ebay, gucke hier und da...aber DAS Boot zu DEM Preis hab ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## ansgar_8888 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Das ist aber auch ein elend......|supergri

Ich glaub das passende boot muß erst noch erfunden werden.....


----------



## Johncoop (17. März 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hier ist es,benutze ich selbst und bin hochzufrieden!

http://www.seaeagle.com/FramelessPontoonBoats.aspx


----------



## sandmagic (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hi, ich weiß ja nicht, ob Du Dir schon was gekauft hast. Überlege selber mir eins von diesen zu kaufen: http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Sportex-Delta

Kann aber zur Qualität nichts sagen.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## vermesser (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Kennt einer die Iboats? Die sind zwar über Budget, aber DAS wäre, was ich suche.


----------



## sandmagic (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hi. iboat hab ich auch gesehen. Fand ich zu teuer. Mein Sportex (Delta 210 SLT) ist heute angekommen. Werds hoffentlich gleich noch ausprobieren 
Gruß
sandmagic


----------



## potta0001986 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hey Sandmagic,
bin auch sehr an dem Delta 210 SLT interessiert! Kanns du mir mal berichten wie du das Böotchen bis jetzt findest bitte?
Mfg 
Potta


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich wäre sehr an Infos zu dem Sportex Delta 210 interessiert...Wie ist das so, Qualität, Praxistauglichkeit...


----------



## vermesser (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Außerdem hätte ich noch folgende Boote auf der Liste:

Adialate von Mbfishing
Proline Commando XS
Iboat
Zeepter 180


----------



## Der_W (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin Moin Vermesser und alle anderen,
ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Boot.
Ich habe dieses Hier ins Auge gefasst. Klingt lauttestbericht  optimal für meine bedürfnisse.
Fester Boden, Luftkiel für mehr fahrstabilität und notfalls sogar bis 4 Ps möglich, wobei ich eher an nen kleinen E-Motor denke.

Nun zu meiner Frage, hat schon einer Erfahrungen mit der Schüssel?

@vermesser, solltest du interesse haben können wir uns ja evtl. zusammen tun und 2 bestellen. Vielleicht können wir ja noch den ein oder anderen Taler bei großbestellung sparen und wir wohnen relativ dicht beieinader...

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Bulco (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo, hat denn nun jemand schon mal nen paar Erfahrungen mit dem Sportex Delta 210 gemacht? Ich überlege auch mir so eines zuzulegen. Möchte damit hauptsächlich zum Spinnangeln, aber auch zum Stippangeln auf kleinere bis mittlere Seen. Mich würde interessieren wie sich das Boot bei Wind und Wellen verhält. Und wiegt es wirklich nur 16 Kilo? Das könnte man ja dann wirklich ganz gut alleine tragen, oder?
Gruß


----------



## Silvio.i (15. August 2013)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich habe mir auch ein kleines Schlauchboot (2,00x1,40m) fürs Spinnfischen geholt. Wind und welle kein Problem für die 35cm Kammern und 32kg Eigengeweicht. Im nach hinein betrachtet, aber trotzdem einfach zu klein. Platz ist genügend da, aber beim Einholen von Spinnern oder Wobblern und Drillen von 35er Barschen dreht sich das Boot schon.
Ich würde aus meiner Sicht heute ein größeres kaufen.


----------



## zanderalex (22. August 2013)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

also ich hab ein Belly und bin damit auch ganz glücklich. Ich nehm es von Oktober bis Dezember zum Zanderangeln und mit einer guten Wathose hält man es auch einige Zeit auf dem Wasser aus. Der größte Vorteil ist das ich nicht ständig einen schweren Anker hoch hiefen muss und so mehr Fläche ab angeln kann, wenn man ankern muss überlegt man sich genau wo und wann man das macht, wenn ich an einer guten stelle vorbei komme und denke hier kannst mal  2 3 Würfe machen dann mach ich es halt. Der größte Nachteil ist wenn man ein Stück vom Ufer entfernt konzentriert angelt und plötzlich fest stellt das man dringend Pinkel muss. Und es ist nicht ganz ohne wenn die Luft aus geht, ich hab einmal den Stoff beim Ventil zu drehen ein geklemmt und die Luft ist langsam raus, voll aufs angeln konzentriert hab ich nichts gemerkt erst bei einem Köderwechsel fiel mir auf das ich tiefer sitze als sonst und nur noch 10 cm bis zum Rand der Wathose habe(was passiert wenn die voll läuft muss ich ja keinem erklären), mir wurde kurz schlecht und dann mit Vollgas zurück meine Beine haben noch nie so gebrannt. Hab es danach auch eine Zeit lang nicht mehr genommen.


----------



## Allesfänger (22. August 2013)

Man kann sich auch eine Vorrichtung an dem Belly bauen für e - Motor. Sowas habe ich auch schon gesehen. Ist absolut geil und man kommt überall hin.


----------



## zanderalex (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ein Echolot würde ich gerne noch dran haben aber erstmal wird auf ne neu Zanderkombo gespart.


----------



## Allesfänger (23. August 2013)

Echolot kann man sich ja auch selber ganz Easy dran basteln, gibt es sogar n Video vom dietel bei Youtube.


----------



## phirania (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Warrum nicht gleich noch einen Raketenantrieb,dann kann man mehr Strecke machen...#q#q#q.


----------



## zanderalex (23. August 2013)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*



Allesfänger schrieb:


> Echolot kann man sich ja auch selber ganz Easy dran basteln, gibt es sogar n Video vom dietel bei Youtube.


 
ich weis aber hab noch keins mangelt noch an ein paar euronen#q


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Es ist vollbracht!! Ich habe nach ewiger Suche ein kleines DSB Bundeswehrschlauchboot bekommen! Bisher liegt es nur im Keller, aber das passt ganz genau auf mein Anforderungsprofil und macht einen unkaputtbaren Eindruck! Geiles Teil!

Nichtsdestsotrotz würden mich weiterhin langfristige Erfahrungen zu den Sportex Booten interessieren...


----------



## Spinner_X (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich bin fast so weit, mit ein angel-Schlauchboot von Sevylor zu kaufen. Nicht so teúer und gut verarbeitet - solange es explizit Schlauchboote zum Angeln sind. Die Badeboote sind am Boden nicht gut geschützt und zu instabil. Es gibt bei den Angelschlauchbooten verschiedene Größen
Hier ein Link
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_7/275-0816823-3371509?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sevylor%20boot&sprefix=sevylor%2Caps%2C510


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Meinst Du das Fishhunter? Das wurde schon einige Seiten vorher diskutiert. Das ist ein besseres Badeboot, mehr leider nicht. Nachdem ich es mal live gesehen habe, muss ich dem leider zustimmen...


----------



## Spinner_X (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*



vermesser schrieb:


> Meinst Du das Fishhunter? Das wurde schon einige Seiten vorher diskutiert. Das ist ein besseres Badeboot, mehr leider nicht. Nachdem ich es mal live gesehen habe, muss ich dem leider zustimmen...


 
Fishhunter HF280. Ist mir empfohlen worden von jemandem, der es auch an Seen mit steinigem Ufer benutzt hat. Er war zufrieden, "solange man damit nicht auf die offene See raus muss..."
Selbst hab ich es nicht gefahren.
:vik:


----------



## prinz1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

hallo

habe selbst ein fish hunter, 3 meter irgendwas, 2 jahre gefahren.
mein rat: lass es !!
es ist im endeffekt wirklich nur ein badeboot. die rutenhalter sind mist, das material ist nur unwesentlich stärker als bei den gummienten.
und für den preis! schade ums geld.
gruß

der prinz


----------



## hecq (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Jungs, kauft euch ein Plastimo und gut is!!!! #6


----------



## mere1 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hey Spinner X,
wenn du es wirklich mit nem Schlauchboot versuchen willst dann schau mal HIER.
Da gibst du nicht zu viel Geld aus.

mfg mere


----------



## ede123 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hallo liebe Kollegen !
Ein kumpel von mir möchte sich demnächst ein schlauchboot für die kommende Saison zulegen.
Es soll für bis zu 2 Personen ausgelegt sein aber auch alleine handhabbar sein ( ich denke aber das wird eher die ausnahme sein, der geht nie alleine angeln  )
Länge deshalb maximal 3 m 
Gewicht denke ich maximal 30 kg
Ein fester boden wäre schön, es sei denn es gibt tipps zum schutz eines Luftbodens ! 
2 Sitzbänke wären schön ! Preislich soll das ganze bis maximal 500 euro gehen !
2 Möglichkeiten hab mal rausgesucht, wäre schön , wenn jemand was dazu schreiben könnte !

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ALPUNA-nauti...ot-gruen-/200489941268?_trksid=p2054897.l4276

wobei dieses keinen festen boden besitzt

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sportex-Shel...39?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item258a164fa3

das finde ich recht passend! was haltet ihr von den beiden ? vielen dank
gruß ede


----------



## Koalano1 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Moin! 
Ich würde n fuffi drauf legen und das "allroundmarin jolly mw-260" nehmen! 
Das hat einen lattenboden, Montagebasen für rutenhalter, 2 Bänke und ist dazu gut verarbeitet.


----------



## chef (21. März 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Fishhunter u Co, völliger Schrott, hatte selber eins, ständig Löcher, instabil, komplett rausgeschmissenes Geld!!!!
Aber für 350 - 450 Euro bekommt man echt was brauchbares, zB:

Aqua marina, hab meins für 350 ausm WWW:
http://www.saxur.de/product_info.php?info=p24_Aqua-Marina-270.html

Z Ray 300 oder 400, hab ein 400er mit 5 PS und hab damit aufm Meer geangelt, hab meins für 420 in ebay ersteigert:
http://amadorbhyt.blogspot.de/2011/05/z-ray-ii-400-extra-stabiles.html

Bin mit beiden absolut zufrieden!!!!


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, kleiner Tipp für alle, die ein allein handelbares, handliches, kleines, aber gut verarbeitetes und robustes Schlauchi suchen...und das zu einem "bezahlbaren" Preis: http://www.compass24.de/product/97642011/compass-schlauchboot?ordernumber=753632_DE . 

Absolut geiles Teil...Gelenkdollen, verschraubte Ruder, (separat zu bestellendes) festes Sitzbrett...gute Ventile. Genau das, was man für kleine Seen etc. brauch...


----------



## jkc (30. September 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hi, gut gewählt, nutzt ein Kollege zum Karpfenangeln und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Kannst Du mal die Materialstärke des beiliegenden Flickenmaterials nachmessen?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Gern- aber womit?? Mit nem Zollstock klappts nicht und ne Schiebelehre hab ich nicht da..Tips gewünscht...


----------



## jkc (30. September 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hm, naja ohne geeignetes Messwerkzeug geht´s wohl leider nicht, aber danke für Deine Bereitschaft.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich gucke mal, was sich tun lässt. 

Aber sei versichert: Das ist richtig dickes, zähes Zeug...nen Haken kriegste da nur mit Gewalt rein...


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ja,

wie gesagt ein Kollege nutzt das Boot und dessen Tauglichkeit ist mir bekannt.

Ich denke es wird sich um Material in 0,9mm Stärke handeln. Ansonsten kommt eigentlich nur noch was um 0,6-0,7mm in Frage.
 Hatte Compass mal vor einiger Zeit angeschrieben und die wussten es leider nicht. Interesse daran habe ich zwecks Vervollständigung einer Kleinboottabelle.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Kleinboottabelle??? Nu bin ich extrem neugierig...

0,9 lässt sich ja schon fast mit Zollstock/ Maßstab messen...ich muss noch mal in Keller.

Schwimmen tuts jedenfalls  .


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hi, hier:





Herstellerangabe zu Gewicht und Packmaß = grau
durch Nutzer ermittelte / bestätigte Daten zu Gewicht und Packmaß = schwarz
Materialstärke mangels fehlender Flächendeckung der Daten noch nicht drin.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ich stiefel nachher mal in den Keller...und mess irgendwie.

Super Arbeit, hätte ich kennen sollen.

Was haste selber für eines?


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Sportex Delta 210SL; ich wollte keinen festen Spiegel und Gewicht um 15kg, Fox hat inzwischen auch was was in die Liste sollte, nur übertreiben die mal ganz locker mit dem Preis.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Das Sportex Delta war meine "zweite" Wahl. Das Compass wurde es aufgrund des Sonderangebots und vor allem, weil es einen festen Spiegel hat.

Ich habe ja noch das DSB vom Bund (wird bzw. ist verkauft) und ein Rhino Schlauchboot in 3,10 (günstig geschossen, für zwei Leute ok, allein nicht zu handeln). Der Unterschied in der Stabilität zwischen mit und ohne Spiegel ist für mich immens. Daher wurde es (auch wegen Sonderangebot) das Compass als "endgültiges" Boot und nach der ersten Probefahrt bin ich enorm zufrieden.


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hi, die 40 Taler für die optionale Sitzbank finde ich allerdings schon frech, lässt sich da selber was basteln? 

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Ja, im Prinzip schon! Brauchst nur ein entsprechendes Brett und musst unten diese "Einhänger" ran schrauben...gebogenes Blechteil, ein hingebogener Winkel sollte es tun.

Ich habe mir die Mühe allerdings nicht gemacht...wenn ich schon soviel Kohle ausgebe, soll es auch "perfekt" sein...is es nu auch.

Sicherlich passen auch andere Schlauchbootsitzbretter aus entsprechend großen Booten. Prinzip is ja immer das gleich.

Bei meinem war übrigens entgegen der Beschreibung ein aufblasbarer Sitzsack: http://www.compass24.de/product/11405011/sitzrolle-fuer-compass-schlauchboot dabei...damit wäre die Bank sogar verzichtbar. 

Wusste ich aber vorher nicht...steht nicht dabei. Genausowenig wie dabei steht, dass ins 1,80er gar keine Sitzbank passt und auch keine Sitzrolle dabei ist...das hatte ich erst bestellt und am nächsten Tag zurück geschickt...

Das Boot is geil, die Beschreibung bei Compass in dem Fall arg verbesserungswürdig. Allerdings ist der Kundensupport kompetent und schnell, so dass der Umtausch super klappte.

Sach mal, is das Sportex ein russisches Modell? Der Chef von dem Laden ist offensichtlich ein "Russe"...importiert der Modelle von zu Hause und bringt sie hier verhältnismäßig günstig an den Mann?


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Hi, die Boot kommen schon aus Richtung Ost (wie alle anderen meines Wissens allerdings auch), ich meine aus der Ukraine, kann aber sein dass ich mich gerade auch mit Kolibri-Booten vertue. 

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kleines günstiges Schlauchboot*

Mein Boot hatte einen Prüfzettel auf chinesich. Insofern ist Ukraine ja fast "Westen".

War gestern im Keller...so neben Lineal gelegt könnte das mit 0,8-0,9 hinkommen. Genauer krieg ich´s leider nicht hin.


----------

